# Mac OS 8.6 sur un PowerBook 3400c RAM 44 Mo



## cham (4 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je men remets à votre expérience  : selon vous, est-ce quun Powerbook 3400c 200 MHz avec 44 Mo de RAM et 1,3 Go de DD est suffisant pour faire tourner Mac OS 8.6 ? 

Le 3400 est donné de Syst 7.5 à OS 9.1, je me dis donc que OS 8.6 est un bon milieu. Mais je vois aussi quil faut 300 ou 400 Mo de DD pour ce système alors jai des gros doutes. 

Usage envisagé : jeux, bureautique, mail, voire un peu dinternet (je suis conscient des limites des navigateurs de lépoque pour surfer la vague actuelle). 

Sinon, sur quel système dois-je me rabattre (8.5, 8.1, 8.0, 7.5) ? Quest-ce que je pourrai faire de moins ? 

Merci davance.  A++


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2009)

Oui le 8.6 tournera sans soucis. Bon un poil de RAM en plus lui plairait certainement, mais tu as un OS moderne pour ce genre de machine. OS 9 sera trop lourd par contre.

Il me semble que le DD est en IDE, donc facile à changer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2009)

cham a dit:


> Le 3400 est donné de Syst 7.5 à OS 9.1, je me dis donc que OS 8.6 est un bon milieu. *Mais je vois aussi qu&#8217;il faut 300 ou 400 Mo de DD pour ce système* alors j&#8217;ai des gros doutes.



 Qui t'a dit ça ? 

Voici les infos d'un dossier système 8.6 (celui que j'utilise avec SheepShaver sous Leopard) :







melaure a dit:


> Il me semble que le DD est en IDE, donc facile à changer.



Tout à fait, d'ailleurs, cham, si tu es intéressé, j'ai un disque dur de 2 Go à donner qui devrait aller dessus, c'est pas énormément plus que le tiens, mais bon, c'est toujours 700 Mo de plus : si ça t'intéresse -> MP

Un truc curieux quand même : le PowerBook 3400 a été décliné en trois versions : 180, 200 et 240 Mhz, or c'est le 180 Mhz qui était livré avec un disque de 1,3 Go, mais le 200 était livré avec un 2 Go, et le 240 avec un 3 Go (selon MacTracker) ? Tu aurais donc un disque de 180 Mhz dans un 200 Mhz ?

Par ailleurs, la Ram, ça devrait être 48 Mo, pas 44 (16 soudés plus une barrette de 32). Par contre, je ne sais pas de quel type de Ram il s'agit (FPM, EDO ou SDRam ?) Je pense une des deux premières, mais vérifie sur la barrette, si d'aventure c'était de la SDRam, il me reste une ou deux barrettes de 64 Mo (ce qui te ferait 80 Mo au lieu de 48).

EDIT ah, ben non, à priori, pour la Ram, c'est un Ram slot "maison" (120 pins), donc ça n'est pas de la SDRam (en SoDimm : 144 pins)


----------



## cham (4 Novembre 2009)

C'est ce que je m'étais dit aussi. C'est un projet d'achat, c'est ce qui est écrit dans l'annonce. A voir au moment de l'achat... :mouais:

En fait c'est 48 Mo de RAM (16 + 32), vu le prix des barrettes, il restera comme ça je pense. ET si le système ne prends pas toute la place c'est encore mieux.  :rateau:

En tous cas merci pour vos coms et ta proposition de DD. Je vous tiens au parfum.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2009)

cham a dit:


> C'est ce que je m'étais dit aussi. C'est un projet d'achat, c'est ce qui est écrit dans l'annonce. A voir au moment de l'achat... :mouais:



Alors, à voir aussi au moment de l'achat, si le vendeur n'a pas "arrondi" la fréquence (180 "arrondi" à 200, cf la capacité du disque dur), ça te ferait un argument pour faire baisser le prix


----------



## cham (4 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, à voir aussi au moment de l'achat, si le vendeur n'a pas "arrondi" la fréquence (180 "arrondi" à 200, cf la capacité du disque dur), ça te ferait un argument pour faire baisser le prix


 
Aaaah ! ! ! Je n'y avais pas pensé. Merci. 

Dans OS 8.6, où peut-on voir ces infos (fréquence, RAM) ? 
Menu pomme > A propos de ce Mac ? 
Pour le DD : Pomme + I ?


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2009)

Tous ces portables ont des barrettes spéciales. Difficiles à trouver en occasion et en neuf c'est très très cher. Je ne sais pas si je pourrais upgrader mon 520c ... (et pour le DD pareil du SCSI ...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2009)

cham a dit:


> Dans OS 8.6, où peut-on voir ces infos (fréquence, RAM) ?
> Menu pomme > A propos de ce Mac ?
> Pour le DD : Pomme + I ?



Pour la Ram : Menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac, pour la fréquence proc : Menu pomme -> Infos système Apple -> onglet "profil système" -> rubrique "Informations matériel" (à droite), et pour le DD, soit Pomme I, soit "infos système Apple" onglet "périphériques".

En fait, tu as tout dans "Infos système Apple (la rubrique "mémoire" est juste au dessus de celle "infos matériel".


----------



## cham (6 Novembre 2009)

Bon finalement j'ai craqué  

Pour le coup : RAM 48 Mo, DD 1,3 Go et fréquence, à votre avis... ben pas possible de le voir car OS 8.6 Semble avoir souffert, je n'ai pas trouvé Infos sytème Apple. Entre le DD et l'absence d'Ethernet, c'est sûrement un 180 MHz... on verra. 

C'est parti, je me mets en chasse d'un os 8.6 pour une clean install et d'une carte ethernet pour venir sur le forum. Si vous avez des tuyaux...

A++


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2009)

Pas trop, faut chercher sur le net. Pareil si tu vois de la RAM de 520 pas chère (enfin ça me semble impossible).


----------



## cham (8 Novembre 2009)

Après clean install de Mac OS 8.5 (US ), je confirme, 180 MHz / 48 Mo / 1,3 Go. 
Si j'installe la 8.6 Update FR, vous savez si mon système passera en français ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2009)

cham a dit:


> Si j'installe la 8.6 Update FR, vous savez si mon système passera en français ?



Normalement tu ne pourras pas l'installer, on ne peut pas faire une mise à jour dans une langue différente de l'OS d'origine.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2009)

Et une clean install est toujours préférée. Ceci sur les OS classic c'est pas compliqué, fait une install sur un second volume, boot dessus, archive l'ancien dossier système et copie le nouveau à la place. Idem pour les utilitaires.


----------

